# barre de résultat calcul



## virus3842 (31 Août 2017)

Bonjour , je débute sur Xcode et j'ai un soucis avec la barre de résultat . Au début j'avais les résultats de mon calcul directement sur la droite dans la barre de résultat mais depuis 3 jours je n'est plus aucun résultat de mes calculs qui s'affiche dans ma barre de résultats.

comment je peut faire pour remettre cela ?


----------



## ntx (31 Août 2017)

C'est quoi la "barre de résulat" : la console ?
Si oui, en bas à droite tu as des icônes pour afficher/masquer les deux parties de la console. Les "résultats" sont dans celle de droite.


----------



## virus3842 (31 Août 2017)

La barre a droite de ton code , tu a une barre sur la droite qui affiche tout les résultats et moi dans cette fameuse barre je n'est plus rien qui s'affiche


----------



## ntx (31 Août 2017)

Quelle version de Xcode ? Dans la 8 à droite du code la barre affiche les propriétés du fichier courant et les patterns de code.


----------



## Larme (1 Septembre 2017)

J'essaye de deviner :
Tu codes en Swift et tu utilises Playground, c'est ça ?
Ce n'est pas une barre de résultat, c'est un truc qui te permet de visionner les valeurs des variables quand le code passe dans cette ligne.

Est-ce que XCode indique en haut que PlayGround est en "run" ?
Essaye de faire un _print()_ pour vérifier que ton code est lancé (tu verras donc ça en bas dans la console).


----------



## virus3842 (2 Septembre 2017)

Merci pour vos réponses.  Je pense que avec une photo cela sera plus simple.  Sur la photo on voit que lui la barre de droite affiche son code ( hello playground etc ) 

Moi cette barre reste vide


J'ai aussi remarqué que ma console m'affiche : playground execution failed : error: no value 

J'ai du mal a comprendre pourquoi la console me dit ca vu que le playground en question provient d'apple et des cours qu'il prodigue via l'ibook introduction au développement d'app avec swift [emoji26] [emoji24]


----------



## Larme (4 Septembre 2017)

Tu dois pouvoir googler "playground execution failed : error: no value".
L'une des réponses est l'ouverture de la mauvaise version de XCode avec le projet. Et si tu recrées un nouveau PlayGround, tu as le même souci ?


----------



## virus3842 (4 Septembre 2017)

Oui si je crée un nouveau ces la meme chose


----------



## furiet (7 Avril 2019)

J'ai à peu près le même problème : j'utilise le ebook "introduction au développement d'apps avec Swift",  comme demandé j'utilise la version _9  de Xcode, et les fichiers de code playground indiqués,  en haut de la fenêtre j'ai la mention "Running 03_Chaînes", dans les exercices précédents le résultat s'affichait bien à droite, mas là ce n'est plus le cas.
_


----------

